# First look at my 30g biocube work in progress



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

I have 4 species of clown fish in the tank. false perc, true perc, black, maroon. i know it is not recommend to keep that many types but i enjoy them too much. they dont seem to fight at the moment. i will definitely keep an eye on them.

right now i only have a bunch of mushrooms and a piece of dead zoas
2 feather dusters and i plan to add a lot more corals soon.

(i got the maroon from BA it was extremely over priced but i like how it looks)


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

looks good, but I expected to see 80G already. Do not waste the time

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Just wait until he matures...they're evil 


lybrian1 said:


> (i got the maroon from BA it was extremely over priced but i like how it looks)


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

I was just going to ask that... how are you keeping so many different clowns together without them killing each other?? Especially the maroon - they're known to be really aggressive.


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

i researched the maroon after i bought it. the guy at big als didnt tell me anything even after i specifically told him i already have 2 other clowns in there and will this new one be okay. he said clowns are really passive.

oh well. ill see how things turns out. he seems quite friendly now and doesnt attack anyone.. yet
so far the true perc seems to be the most aggressive


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

sig said:


> looks good, but I expected to see 80G already. Do not waste the time


i probably will not go any bigger than the 29g (i just realized i put 30g in the title by accident). i'm actually planning to cut loose my tanks and only keep 1 FW and 1 SW tank


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

maroon looks like he's already controlling the cave... 

the black and false perc will probably eventually pair off, assuming both are relatively small and still male... but from what you're saying, they are as they aren't as aggressive when male. so, you'd probably be better off keeping them, if you want them to be paired. how big are they?


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I would be worried about a 3rd clown in a tank.... specifically if they are not the same breed... AND especially if one of them is aggressive like a maroon...

It never ends well... at least from everything i have read


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

You should rehome the maroon clown, it will get too big and too aggressive for your tank.

In regards to "too many" clowns, if you keep them all the same species, you can create a harem (which is how they socialize in the wild) of 3-5 clowns (or more, but you don't really have space). One will become female, the rest males, or indeterminate.


----------

